# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  DMM.make ROBOTS, Hokuto Corporation, Ebisu, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Website - robots.dmm.com

facebook.com/dmm.make.robots

twitter.com/DMM_ROBOTS

Hokuto Corporation on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"Meet the J-Pop 'idol' robot that dances and dresses up just for you"

by Mat Smith
October 21, 2015

----------

